# Aulonocara What?



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

he's blue and yellow


----------



## Oscarlover (Jan 22, 2010)

Try this website out. It seems to look like an *Aulonocara Chiloelo "orange band"* but is hard to tell because I cant really see the yellow strip very well. Its the 7th link down under the Lake Malawi category. Hope this helps!!

http://cichlidlovers.com/photo_gallery.htm


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Is the color more rusty reddish or yellowish?

If the fish was from a unknown mixed tank, it is not that likely that the fish would be a pure race.


----------



## bfisher88 (Dec 13, 2009)

Either a Blue Regal or Flametail Ngara imo.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Has the look of a rather faded Aulonocara stuartgranti (Chinuni) to me but no way I would label a Aulonocara as pure from looks only. So many are crossed and line bred before they reach the normal shops. (Here at least)


----------



## firenzena (Nov 29, 2009)

Pretty fish you have.

Seem that all the guesses above have it as part of the Stuartgranti group which I would agree with, but I also agree that a 100% ID ( pure strain or mixed parentage) is hard when little of its history is known.

Have a look through the stuartgranti complex and you will find a number of possible contenders.


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

noki said:


> Is the color more rusty reddish or yellowish?
> 
> If the fish was from a unknown mixed tank, it is not that likely that the fish would be a pure race.


YELLOW.... pic is off a lil.. but its yellow not orange. It came from a shop and its not a hybrid or mix, its pure. And its definitely not a flametail or a orange band... It may be a saulosi


----------



## Oscarlover (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya i dont know y that call it an orange band cuz in the picture, it definetely looks yellow


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

bsk83 said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Is the color more rusty reddish or yellowish?
> ...


Must be the only shop in the world that can promice thier Aulonocaras are pure. :lol: 
Aulonocara saulosi seems a good guess though.
Except it does not have a bullet shaped head.

If you were sure already why post?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

bsk83 said:


> It came from a shop and its not a hybrid or mix, its pure. And its definitely not a flametail or a orange band... It may be a saulosi


That seems a bit contradictory to me. How can you state that the fish is pure if you don't even know what it is?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

bsk83 said:


> YELLOW.... pic is off a lil.. but its yellow not orange. It came from a shop and its not a hybrid or mix, its pure. And its definitely not a flametail or a orange band... It may be a saulosi


How do you know it is pure?

It isn't a saulosi.


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> bsk83 said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW.... pic is off a lil.. but its yellow not orange. It came from a shop and its not a hybrid or mix, its pure. And its definitely not a flametail or a orange band... It may be a saulosi
> ...


Because the guy I bought it from was very knowledgable... He even showed me the one fish that was a hybrid and warned of getting hybrids. I bought two fish from him and he wrote down the exact name of both fish right down to the island it came from and I lost the paper.. So I was hoping someone here knew what it was specifically.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Perhaps you could post a few more pictures, including more from the side of the fish.


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> Perhaps you could post a few more pictures, including more from the side of the fish.








Just took these, hopefully I can get an ID. thx


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It looks most like an Aulonocara "turkis". But there are some markings that don't seem quite right, like the striations in the tail fin aren't correct.

http://www.aquariumshop.ca/zuvys/Turkis%20copy.jpg


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> It looks most like an Aulonocara "turkis". But there are some markings that don't seem quite right, like the striations in the tail fin aren't correct.
> 
> http://www.aquariumshop.ca/zuvys/Turkis%20copy.jpg


Do you think its a darn mix then?


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

Fogelhund said:


> It looks most like an Aulonocara "turkis". But there are some markings that don't seem quite right, like the striations in the tail fin aren't correct.
> 
> http://www.aquariumshop.ca/zuvys/Turkis%20copy.jpg


I'm pretty sure its not a turkis.... turkis seems to be a lighter blue.. mine is a darker blue like an electric blue... pics are frustrating as they don't show the tru color


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Is not "Turkis" just a trade name for Aulonocara baenschi found at Nkhomo Reef?
If so, it should be quite small (In tanks "Turkis" only grows to 2-31/2" I hear). How big is he?

Strangely turkis on this site is listed at 6" and looks completly different. :-?

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1414

I should realy stay out of Auloncara discusions on this site, what seems true here in the UK seems to be labled up completly differently in the states.


----------



## bsk83 (Aug 28, 2005)

24Tropheus said:


> Is not "Turkis" just a trade name for Aulonocara baenschi found at Nkhomo Reef?
> If so, it should be quite small (In tanks "Turkis" only grows to 2-31/2" I hear). How big is he?
> 
> Strangely turkis on this site is listed at 6" and looks completly different. :-?
> ...


I don't think mine is full grown yet, but yes he's small only 3.5". And he looks nothing like the turkis pic from this site.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

24Tropheus said:


> Is not "Turkis" just a trade name for Aulonocara baenschi found at Nkhomo Reef?
> If so, it should be quite small (In tanks "Turkis" only grows to 2-31/2" I hear). How big is he?


"turkis" is a name for the German hybrid/line bred Turquoise peacock. That is the name the Germans used starting in the 80's as "turkis" is Turquoise in German.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

This link may be of interest. Looks a bit more like your fish.

http://www.ohiexchange.com/armke/fishpa ... urkis.html

But as I say info on turkis and many Aulonocaras seem to contradict from one place to another.

All the best James


----------

